# Bobbahn, die Mariaortrinne, Rigling, Sinzing vom Besitzer zerstört!!!



## FirstOfTwo (27. September 2011)

Hallo, ich bin letzte Woche Samstag (24.09.11) im Riglinger Forst, evtl. besser bekannt unter Bobbahn oder Mariaort-rinne, unterwegs gewesen.
Da ist mir eine "Herde" Kinder aufgefallen. Die haben zusammen mit einen älteren Mann, welches sich dann herausstellte das das der Pächter is, Äste halbe Bäume usw. in die Mariaort rinne geworfen.
Achtung!! wenn Ihr da fahrt. Ich habe es beinahe net mehr geschafft rechtzeitig zu bremsen. Der Pächter war noch freundlich und sagte zu mir, dass er es nicht mehr akzeptiert das hier gefahren wird. Nach nochmaligen nachfragen was der genaue Grund sei wurde er recht pampig und sagte mir noch mal deutlich und auf Hochdeutsch was ich schon gehört habe.
ES WIRD NICHT MEHR AKZEPTIERT DAS IHR HIER FAHRT. Ihr greift in die Natur ein und Vermüllt alles. Also ich würde sagen wenn Ihr da fahren wollt macht erst ma langsam. Net das was Passiert. Ich hab schon ma in einem anderen Forum mit nem Anwalt geschrieben, der sagte das der das darf u er is für die Sicherheit in seinem Wood verantwortlich. Aber ich glaube es wird ein "Katz und Maus Spiel" der wirft das Zeug rein und der eine oder der andere haut es wieder raus. das hat bei mir na virtel Stunde gedauert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Also aufpassen wenn Ihr da unterwegs seit!!




PS. Traut keinem über 26 Zoll


----------



## OLB EMan (27. September 2011)

dort wo soviel geschaufelt wurde? wenn ja, dann überrascht mich das nicht wirklich . 

der besitzer konnte das eigentlich nicht mehr dulden da er mindestens eine mitschuld bekommen wenn was passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (27. September 2011)

Ich kenne die Gegend nun nicht, aber es wäre vielleicht schlauf den Thread in das passende Lokalforum zu verschieben oder zumindestens dort auch darauf hinzuweisen. 



Und sonst ist es sicher das übliche... ihr möchtet sicher auch nicht das in eurem Garten wild rumgeschaufelt wird. Wenn man sowas macht, sollte man sich vorher mit dem Pächter absprechen. Häufig gibts da sogar eine positive Ressonanz, wenn man das passende Konzept vorlegt. 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Feuerlocke (28. September 2011)

Also gestern wäre mir jetzt nix Gravierendes aufgefallen...


----------



## toHub (28. September 2011)

mi wunderts net. a schaufel voll hier, ein kicker da. damit gabs nie probleme. aber so massive erdarbeiten wie in der bobbahn haben no immer zoff ausgelöst. i sag nur bulgarenstrich. leider nix glernt.....


----------



## Punkaz23 (10. April 2012)

Hier ein Auszug aus der MZ.
Dass es irgendwann so endet, konnte sich wohl jeder denken.
Der Artikel ist zwar meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz korrekt (z.B im Bezug auf Night-Ride...),
aber schlechte Recherche bin ich ja von der MZ schon gewohnt!
Unabhängig von dem Artikel (hab ich vorhin erst gesehen) war ich heute Vormittag auf einer
kleinen MtB-Tour unterwegs und kann berichten das es mittlerweile im Westen weder eine
Bobbahn noch einen Pfarrersteig gibt. Was sonst noch alles platt gemacht wurde weiß ich leider nicht,
da ich sonst nur auf befestigten Wegen unterwegs war 

Gruß
Seib


----------



## FirstOfTwo (12. April 2012)

Hi Punkaz23, 
bin vÃ¶llig Deiner Meinung! Im Bezug auf die night riders, da kann sich wirklich jeder sein eigenes kleines, falsches Bild basteln. 
So nach dem Motto das sin alles Deppen, die fahren mit einer Lampe durch den Wald. Aber das die Dinger bis zu 1600 LUMEN haben und somit heller als n Aufblendlicht eines Autos sind, sagt da niemand. 
Und das sogar einige der Fahrer keinen Helm tragen.... Eigentlich OHNE WORTE!!  
 Ich finde das ist eine einseitige Sache, da oben im Wald. So sind sie halt..... Mein Auto, mein Haus, mein Wald................Und alles was einem nicht richtig passt, sobald es andere machen, so lang nÃ¶rgeln und madig reden, bis man seine eigene verbohrte Einstellung durchgedrÃ¼ckt hat. 
Viele Bewohner sagen, dass es zu laut da oben ist, wenn die BÃ¶sen Biker da sind. Ich weiÃ auch nicht, wenn ich da oben im Wald fahre und die Autobahn hÃ¶re oder die Bahn, ob ich dann wirklich so eine LÃ¤rmbelÃ¤stigung darstelle. 
Das mit der erbÃ¤rmlichen Recherche ist man ja bei den meisten Zeitungen gewohnt. Sollten sie doch froh sein, dass die jungen Leute biken. Vor einigen Jahren haben die Medien die JugendkriminalitÃ¤t erschreckend hoch beziffert. Welches sich in den letzten Jahren gebessert hat. Soll jetzt nicht wirklich heiÃen das das direkt zusammen hÃ¤ngt. Aber man kÃ¶nnte es ja mal von dieser Seite betrachten.
 Was ist mit dem Walderlebniszentrum, da gab es im Vorfeld auch heftige Diskussionen. AntrÃ¤ge, Ablehnungen und div. Sitzungen zÃ¶gerten das nur hinaus. Aber als Geld geflossen ist, waren sich alle einig.
Der Kletterwald ist ja bestimmt auch nicht einfach so gebaut worden und alle haben hurra gerufen.
Meiner Meinung nach zeigt dieser Artikel, dass es viel begeisterte Biker in der Umgebung gibt. Kann man nicht darÃ¼ber nachdenken vor den Toren von Regensburg, laut Medien die Stadt mit den glÃ¼cklichsten Menschen und der Stadt mit besten Freizeitangeboten, einen Bikepark zu bauen. Wo man auch nach Feierabend oder am Wochenende mal bisschen fahren kann, ohne das Auto zu benutzen. Ich meine die Sache mit dem CO2 verkauft sich ja bei anderen Themen auch gut.
NÃ¼rnberg, Weiden, MÃ¼nchen â¦ um nur einige zu nennen haben einen legalen Bikepark vor dem Tor. Warum nicht auch Regensburg?????


----------



## marcie (12. April 2012)

@eek: ))) wer ist hier "intelligent". Vielleicht hättest du wirklich erst googeln sollen bevor du hier rumprollst. Er ist durchaus im richtigen Lokalteil, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, nur mal so nebenbei....


----------



## OLB EMan (12. April 2012)

marcie schrieb:


> @eek: ))) wer ist hier "intelligent". Vielleicht hättest du wirklich erst googeln sollen bevor du hier rumprollst. Er ist durchaus im richtigen Lokalteil, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, nur mal so nebenbei....



Der kommentar war auf jedenfall unnötig  Hauptsache mal draufschlagen 
Zu seiner Verteidigung ... Der thread wurde erst später verschoben ...

Zum Thema ... Schwierige Sache dort. Wurd halt etwas zu wild dort, so blind kann der "feind" gar net sein. Die Anwohner und Waldbesitzer haben sicherlich nicht unrecht, aber was solln wir radlfahrer machen, wenn keine legalen Möglichkeiten gibt und viele bestehende trails durch aggressive Forstwirtschaft zerstört werden ... 
Hoffentlich wächst da wieder Gras drüber und die Sache zieht keine größeren Kreise zu anderen trails.

@firstoftwo... Wo solln denn Weiden oder München bikeparks vor den Toren haben?


----------



## hnx (13. April 2012)

Punkaz23 schrieb:


> Unabhängig von dem Artikel (hab ich vorhin erst gesehen) war ich heute Vormittag auf einer
> kleinen MtB-Tour unterwegs und kann berichten das es mittlerweile im Westen weder eine
> Bobbahn noch einen Pfarrersteig gibt. Was sonst noch alles platt gemacht wurde weiß ich leider nicht,
> da ich sonst nur auf befestigten Wegen unterwegs war



Sind die beiden Teile wirklich scho platt? Ich hatte das eigentlich für einen Scherz gehalten, als mir das erzählt wurde. 

Wo besteht eigentlich das Problem ein Stück Wald in Staat/Stadtbesitz zur Verfügung zu stellen und dort den Trail zu tolerieren?


----------



## Saddamchen (13. April 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Sind die beiden Teile wirklich scho platt? Ich hatte das eigentlich für einen Scherz gehalten, als mir das erzählt wurde.
> 
> Wo besteht eigentlich das Problem ein Stück Wald in Staat/Stadtbesitz zur Verfügung zu stellen und dort den Trail zu tolerieren?


... Haftungsfrage z.B. Wenn es knallt kann der Besitzer belangt werden. Wenn sich jemand richtig abschießt wirds schnell teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcie (13. April 2012)

Ich kann die Besitzer schon verstehen, dass die sich so ihre Gedanken machen. Wir hatten an anderer Stelle ähnliche Probleme, was dazu geführt hat, dass wir den Spot erst mal 2 Jahre gemieden haben und dann ganz ganz langsam wurde er im kleine Kreis wieder aktiviert. Sobald sich die guten Trails rumsprechen wirds halt echt eng und die Leute fallen wie Horden ein, hinterlassen Müll und im blödsten Fall werden Leute auch noch blöd angepöbelt. In Tennenlohe ist es doch mittlerweile auch so... Da gibts Biker die rauschen am Sonntag nach der Brücke an der Pferdekoppel entlang, geben noch extra  Stoff weil sie ja ach so gut biken können und die Wanderer müssen schnell zur Seite springen. Hab ich mehr als einmal selbst erlebt. Beim letzten mal hätte fast sogar ich einen vom Fahrrad geholt, da er unsere Kurzen fast platt gefahren hat. Da braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn wir Biker nicht sonderlich beliebt sind...


----------



## Punkaz23 (13. April 2012)

Leserbrief aus der MZ

Der Otto spricht mir aus der Seele!

Mir fehlt in diesem Bericht auch ein bischen die Sicht der Jugendlichen, die ihre Freizeit "vernünftig"
dort im Wald verbracht haben. Ohne Pöbeln und Assi-Verhalten, wie an manch anderen Plätzen in der Stadt!
Nichtsdestotrotz verstehe ich den/die Waldbesitzer, wobei ich glaube dass es sich eher um EINEN
Rentner/Anwohner handelt, der das Problem "groß" gemacht hat. Ich z.B. wurde auch heute noch beim Radln von
einem Anwohner der Marienhöhe freundlich begrüßt!

Wie immer entscheiden Wenige über das was Viele machen dürfen/sollen! 

Gruß
Seib


----------



## teatimetom (13. April 2012)

na war wirklich vorrauszusehen das sich was regt da draussen. 
Bin selber kein Fan solcher Modifikationen- irgendwann wirds einfach zu gross.
Ausserdem ist es ein Privatwald, und ich gehe auch nicht zu meinen Nachbarn und schaufel bei denen im Garten rum  (Dämlicher Vergleich aber trifft den Kern)

Hier im Riedenburger / Kelheimer Land gibts weniger Ärger mit den Leuten, mag aber dran liegen das wir einfach weniger Radfahrer sind und sich die Sache besser verteilt.

Aber der Otto bringt das wirklich gut auf den Punkt - fast nix hinzuzufügen.


----------



## psx0407 (13. April 2012)

wie immer, ein schwieriges thema...
obwohl ich mich meist in eine kritische position begebe, was solche streckenbauten betrifft, fehlt mir im artikel der mz etwas wirklich wichtiges:
ein stichhaltiges und nachvollziehbares argument, warum die bobbahnen ein problem darstellen sollten.
die punkte "biker ohne helm" oder "nightrides" können´s ja nicht sein, das ist einfach nicht sinnhaft, denn beides wird´s immer geben.

das einzige was ich mir als echtes argument vorstellen könnte, wäre der eingriff in die natur durch die "bauwerke". aber gerade die fand ich dort ja eher sanft durchgeführt, weil´s ja "nur" sprunghügel sind, keine hühnerleitern und sonstiges zeugs.

bleibt für mich nur noch die belastung durch große gruppen, viele biker auf einmal, die die bobbahnen als park nutzen, nicht als teil einer tour.
komischerweise habe ich nie mehr als vllt. 5 biker gleichzeitig in dem areal gesehen.

daher stimme ich in den tenor von ottos leserbrief ein: "es war halt mal wieder jemand dagegen, das war der einzige grund" => und das finde ich schade.

hoffen, daß sich der staub bald wieder legt, daß sich die "horden" (?) weitläufiger verteilen und die konzentration auf diesen einen spot nachlässt.    

psx0407


----------



## hnx (13. April 2012)

Naja, an manchen Tagen wars da im Wald voller als auf dem Dult 
Die wirklich naturbelasseren Trails waren zumindest heute no mit kaputt.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. April 2012)

Punkaz23 schrieb:


> Wie immer entscheiden Wenige über das was Viele machen dürfen/sollen!
> 
> Gruß
> Seib



Der Leserbrief trifft den Kern 

Die Wenigen entscheiden halten so / können so entscheiden weil die Vielen nicht greifbar / nicht organisierbar sind. die IG Klettern hat's eigentlich vorgemacht wie man kurz vor der Katastrophe wieder alles rumreißen kann. 

Die DIMB is eigentlich schon sowas in der Richtung, aber die Mountainbikerei is dafür noch untereinander zu uneins und zu zerstritten leider 

Jeder is da gern mal runtergerollt und viele nehmen auch gern mal nen kleinen Sprung am Wegesrand mit, aber die meisten distanzieren sich dann ganz schnell wenn's drum geht, das das gebaut worden ist (ne das darf man net... Würd ich nie tun ) -> das nennt man auch Paradoxon....



> obwohl ich mich meist in eine kritische position begebe, was solche streckenbauten betrifft, fehlt mir im artikel der mz etwas wirklich wichtiges:
> ein stichhaltiges und nachvollziehbares argument, warum die bobbahnen ein problem darstellen sollten.
> die punkte "biker ohne helm" oder "nightrides" können´s ja nicht sein, das ist einfach nicht sinnhaft, denn beides wird´s immer geben.



Biker ohne Helm und nachts im Wald ... Na so gewinnst halt die Massen, weil wirkliche argumente gibt's ja net 

Das Problem bleibt aber, das es zunächst einfach mal verboten ist mitten durch den Wald zu fahren und deshalb sowas immer auf Duldung angewiesen ist. In Deutschland findet sich aber fast immer einer der was gegen irgendwas   hat -> Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (14. April 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Der Leserbrief trifft den Kern
> 
> Jeder is da gern mal runtergerollt und viele nehmen auch gern mal nen kleinen Sprung am Wegesrand mit, aber die meisten distanzieren sich dann ganz schnell wenn's drum geht, das das gebaut worden ist (ne das darf man net... Würd ich nie tun ) -> das nennt man auch Paradoxon....



ok, hast mich erwischt  wenns eh schon dasteht nimmt man sowas natürlich mit


----------



## Manfred S (16. April 2012)

Also, ein wenig kann ich die Anwohner schon auch verstehen.
Nicht dass die Biker mit den Radlen so genervt haben, sonder die Radler, die mit den Autos über die Marienhöhe bis in den Wald gefahren sind und dort geparkt haben. Mit Kleinbusen usw.
Teilweise waren da im Wald unter den Bobbahnen mehre Autos drin und nicht nur mit Kennzeichen aus der Region. 
Da dies keine Straßen sondern nur noch Feldwege und Grundstückzufahrten sind, kann ich die schon verstehen.

Nicht dass Ihr mich falsch versteht, ich fahre selbst da oben rum und hüpfe über die Hindernisse und pflege Trails. Aber es war voraus zu sehen.


----------



## psx0407 (16. April 2012)

Manfred S schrieb:


> Also, ein wenig kann ich die Anwohner schon auch verstehen...Mit *Kleinbusen* usw...


...bei kleinbusen würde ich natürlich auch ärger machen.   

tut mir leid manfred, aber dieser offtopic musste einfach sein.   

psx0407


----------



## Manfred S (16. April 2012)

bei etwas in der Größe VW Bus steckt der Name Bus ja schon drin!
Da dachte ich mir spinnen die jetzt total?


----------



## Punkaz23 (17. April 2012)

Manfred S schrieb:


> Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten!



Ich glaub nicht das psx0407 an Größe VW sondern eher an Größe A gedacht hat


----------



## scxscx (2. Mai 2012)

Also,

ich kann auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben: 

Der gesamte Wald da oben (30 - 40ha) gehört dem Schwager eines Kumpels von mir. Dass dort, und auch, WIE dort gefahren wurde und WAS  dort gebaut wurde, wusste der Eigentümer (im Übrigen kein Rentner) die ganze Zeit über und hat es auch toleriert.


Als er vor ein paar Wochen ein paar Jungs mit den Kettensägen hantieren hörte und einfach mal nachfragte, was die denn (auf seinem Grundstück wohlgemerkt), nun noch auch mit Kettensägen vorhatten, wurde ihm entgegnet, er solle das Maul halten und sich verpissen, sonst würde es Schläge geben.

Die Reaktion daraufhin ist bekannt und konnte ja in der MZ nachgelesen werden! Würde ich mir auch nicht bieten lassen!


Von Daher ist das Ende der Bobbahn einer kleinen, wohl unbekannten Gruppe von irgendwelchen Asi-Bikern zuzurechnen, und weder der Masse an Bikern und auch nicht der Intention der ursprünglichen Erbauer.


Derö!


----------



## FELDbeere (2. Mai 2012)

Naja,

dann zumindest danke für die Info. Vll. geruhigt es ja einige Gemüter (wie auch meins).

Am besten ein Kumpel tritt als komissarischer Platzverweiser da oben ein, dann gehts wieder weiter *g*


----------



## holmamalabier (3. Mai 2012)

Ok, wenn an der Geschichte mit den Kettensägenassis was dran ist dann ist der Abriss nachvollziehbar. War dieses We auch erst aus Schwandorf auf der Marienhöhe, den Pfarrersteig gibts allerdings noch, gsd. Ist halt Schade drum weil ein super Trail prakitsch schon von Natur aus dasteht und es eigentlich relativ weit weg von irgendwelchen Anwohnern ist, Lärmbelästigung kann ich mir kaum vorstellen...
Problem imho ist halt dass alle Biker in einen Sack gesteckt werden (müssen) weil sie nirgendwo organisiert sind oder irre ich da? Hätte jetzt da nix von Vereinen der Biker oÄ gelesen, wäre in einer Stadt wie Regensburg eigentlich überfällig.
Im Raum Schwarzenfeld haben wir das ganze mit Verein bereits aufgezogen, ein Pumptrack und die vollständige rechtliche Abischerung unseres gut besuchten Hometrails, ähnlich groß wie die Bobbahnen sind auf einem sehr gutem Weg auch wenns dauert. (Link zur Vereinsseite http://www.facebook.com/pages/Woodstokers/161769220596160?ref=ts) Regensburg ist leider ein bisschen weit für uns.
Wäre schön wenn die Regensburger sich auch ähnlich organisiernen würden, Aufwand hält sich in Grenzen und die DIMB steht kompetent zur Seite.


----------



## Ezibian (4. Mai 2012)

Ich staune! Ich staune darüber das es viele nicht akzeptieren wollen das der Besitzer des Waldes bestimmen kann was mit seinem Eigentum gemacht wird. Ich staune darüber das es viele Fahrer gibt welche nicht mit der vorhanden Auswahl an Trails zufrieden sind und anfangen wild im Wald rumzuschaufeln. 

Ich war vor über zwanzig Jahren das erste mal auf der Marienhöhe mit dem MTB unterwegs und kenne die Gegend da oben sehr gut. Was dort oben in den letzten Jahren geshaped wurde ist echt Wahnsinn. Soll es immer weiter gehen? Wann ist Schluss? Ist doch klar das sich irgendwann mal jemand darüber aufregt. Die MTB-Fraktion hat doch eh schon einen schlechten Stand. Mit den Umbauaktionen gießen die Leute doch nur Öl ins Feuer und ich denke es sind genügend Trails vorhanden auf denen sich jeder austoben kann.


----------



## bonzo10 (9. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre auch schon seit Jahren durch die Bobbahnen - da waren gerade die ersten Spuren drin. Kleine, naturverträglich angelegte (und auch umfahrbare) Schanzen/Kicker finde ich auch OK. Allerdings ist die Dimension der Kicker von Jahr zu Jahr deutlich gestiegen. Die meisten aus unserem Verein (DAV) waren hier durchaus überfordert.
Schade ist, daß der Eigentümer das Befahren der Rinnen nun nicht mehr toleriert - es wäre schön, wenn man noch fahren könnte - ohne wieder zu bauen.
Was ich nicht so recht verstehe ist, daß die "Baugemeinde" - die ja inzwischen auch mit Spaten, Pickel und Kettensäge anrückt - sich nicht nach einem Revier umsieht, in dem Sie offiziell bauen darf.
Es wäre vermutlich recht einfach:
* Waldbesitzer gewinnen (oder ein Waldstück erwerben / pachten)
* Rechtliches mit dem Landratsamt / Naturschuzbehörde abklären)
* Zaun um die Anlage
* Schild mit Haftungsausschlußerklärung am Zugang (Tor)
und fertig ist der "Bikepark".

Mir ist schon klar, daß es nicht ganz so einfach ist - aber andere Beispiele zeigen, daß es machbar ist.
Nicht ok ist das wilde Bauen im fremden Wald - der Wald ist kein Bikepark!

Respect your Playground
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. Mai 2012)

scxscx schrieb:


> Als er vor ein paar Wochen ein paar Jungs mit den Kettensägen hantieren hörte und einfach mal nachfragte, was die denn (auf seinem Grundstück wohlgemerkt), nun noch auch mit Kettensägen vorhatten, wurde ihm entgegnet, er solle das Maul halten und sich verpissen, sonst würde es Schläge geben.



DAS ist wirklich allerhand, geht garnicht und die Konsequenzen somit nachvollziehbar.

Da hier recht oft das Wort Privatwald fällt... ich erinnere an Donaustauf, 2008. Der DH Donaustauf befand sich auf Privatwald eines Bikers der den angelegten Trail und die Befahrung dessen ausdrücklich erlaubte und gestattete. Der Sohn des Waldeigentümers fuhr selbst dort.

LRA Regensburg, Naturschutz und wenige weitere Leute waren gegen die Strecke. Ich konnte den Bürgermeister von Donaustauf damals für uns gewinnen, auch einen Landtagsabgeordneten, die DIMB aber irgendwie starb mit der Strecke nach und nach auch der Rückhalt durch die ehemaligen Nutzer.


----------



## flosvnase (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
es scheint dann doch eine größere Anzahl an Interessierten in der Region Regensburg zu geben. Bisher dachte ich, jeder für sich.
Wie wäre es, wenn wir eine IG gründen um eine Bikestrecke im Westen zu ermöglichen. Einige der Forenschreiber haben anscheinend schon diesbezüglich Erfahrungen im Umgang mit den Behörden gesammelt. Dies könnte man doch nun zielführend einsetzen?
Anscheinend sind auch Mitglieder vom DAV hier im Forum unterwegs. Evtl. kann man hier die eine oder andere Erfahrung nutzen. Also wie wär´s?
Emailkontakt und dann eine gemeinsame Plattform zum Verabreden sollten doch kurzfristig möglich sein, oder?


----------



## FirstOfTwo (24. Mai 2012)

Hi flosvnase, das ist eine gute Idee, das mit der IG. Hat Du schon Infos über die Voraussetzungen einer solchen Gründung. Ich schreibe Dir mal auf den Privaten Weg meine eMail Adresse auf und einen Kurzen Satz, weil ich denke  ich kann bei diesem Projekt evtl. helfen.

firstoftwo


----------



## dageed (24. Mai 2012)

Ich schließe mich mit Unterstützung an: kann gerne die Kommunikationsplattform basteln und bereitstellen, ob Facebook-Page/Gruppe oder kleines Forum, Online-Projektmanagement-Anwendung etc. ;-) 

Aller Anfang ist schwer, aber wenn mal der Stein ins Rollen gekommen ist... 
Lasst uns doch einfach mal zum Biken verabreden und wir kehren  anschließend in den Biergarten ein für das "Geschäftliche" 
Wie schaut's aus? 

@flosvnase: für weitere Konversation hab ich Dir mal meine E-Mail Adresse per PN geschickt.


----------



## teatimetom (24. Mai 2012)

fls ich mal wieder in Regensburg sein sollte - schliesse ich mich gerne an


----------



## Manfred S (25. Mai 2012)

Dass es auch anders gehen kann zeigt Nittenau
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/index.cfm?pid=10073&pk=788014&p=1

Zitat:
Hier wird der Trimm Dich Pfad seiner ursprünglichen Rolle wieder zugeführt. Nur nicht für Jogger, sondern für Biker!


----------



## flosvnase (27. Mai 2012)

O.K. Leute, FirstofTwo hat sich mit Emailadresse gemeldet, dageed hat sich bereit erklärt, eine Kommunikationsebene zu basteln und das was Manfred S in der Mittelbayerischen ausgegraben hat, macht doch auch Mut.

Wie wollen wir weite vorgehen?

Eine IG (Interessengemeinschaft) benötigt keine besondere "rechtliche" Plattform. Lediglich ein gemeinsames Interesse und das sollte vorliegend gegeben sein.

3 Personen werden die Angelegenheit jedoch sehr wahrscheinlich nicht wesentlich voranbringen. Also - bitte Ideen, wie weitere Mitstreiter gewonnen werden können. Kennt jemand die Jungs, welche vormals dort gebaut haben? Die könnte man ggf. ansprechen.
Es sollte sich zumindest eine Gruppe von ca. 8 Personene rausbilden, damit die anfallenden Aufgaben - welche in jedem Fall mit Zeitaufwand verbunden sein werden - erfülllt bzw. abgearbeitet werden können.
Also, wer mitmachen möchte, Mailadresse rüberschicken, dann schreibe ich zurück und verteile die Mailadressen weiter.
Zudem bitte Vorschläge, wie man mit weiteren Interessierten in Kontakt kommen könnte.

Ciao
und bis bald im Wald.
Warte dann mal auf die Mails


----------



## holmamalabier (28. Mai 2012)

Soweit sich die 45 km Fahrt rentieren würd ich mich gerne beteiligen. Ausm Verein, den Woodstokers ( http://www.facebook.com/pages/Woodstokers/161769220596160) lassen sich sichlich auch noch Leute finden die helfen. Für die IG könnte man den ganzen Verein als Unterstützer nennen, d.h. + ca. 35 Leute


----------



## Punkaz23 (28. Mai 2012)

Also 8 Leute zu finden die Interesse haben das sich bei uns im Wald
etwas tut, sollte nicht das Problem sein?! Ich bin jetzt doch schon seit 
weit über 10 Jahren also Ortsansässiger in der Gegend unterwegts und kenn einige der Mtb-Fraktion.



scxscx schrieb:


> Als er vor ein paar Wochen ein paar Jungs mit den Kettensägen hantieren hörte und einfach mal nachfragte, was die denn (auf seinem Grundstück wohlgemerkt),
> nun noch auch mit Kettensägen vorhatten, wurde ihm entgegnet, er solle das Maul halten und sich verpissen, sonst würde es Schläge geben.



Ich frag mich nur wie eine IG(M) mit so etwas umgehen soll?! Bis vor zwei Jahren war ja die Welt noch halbwegs i.O. Als das Ganze aber
einfach zu weit ging haben sich schon lange die "alten" Trail-Pfleger aus dem Staub gemacht, weil keiner was mit den Knallköpfen zu tun haben wollte,
die im Wald das Kettensägenmassaker nachstellen.
Solange die Jungs nicht lernen das die alte Chipstüte in den Mülleimer gehört und die Kettensäge daheim bleiben muss wird es wohl immer wieder Ärger geben egal wo. 

Wie auch immer werde ich mich per PM bei dir melden. 
Weil vom jammern ist noch nie was besser geworden 

MfG

Seib


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flosvnase (29. Mai 2012)

Das hört sich schon alles ganz gut an mit der IG und den möglichen Unterstützern.

Zunächst denke ich sollten wir uns in nächster Zeit einmal persönlich treffen um abzusprechen, wer was wann tun kann.

Stelle mir vor, dass man dann zunächst einen Termin mit dem Bürgermeister von Sinzing macht, um mal vorzufühlen, wie es denn wäre, wenn es denn etwas gäbe ...etc.

Dann wird man wohl anfangen müssen "Bretter zu bohren". Das erfordert Zeit und ein gewisses Maß an Hartnäckigkeit. Allerdings bin ich daovn überzeugt, wenn man eine gewisse Anzahl von IG-Mitgliedern benennen kann, also als Gruppe auftritt, bei der es einen Verantwortlichen gibt, wird man auch ernst genommen.

Wie sieht es aus bei euch, würde so ein "Anfangsfahrplan" bei euch passen? 

Wenn ja, dann fleißig die Emailadressen zuleiten. Wenn wir mal zumindest 8 Leute sind, werde ich per Umlauf einen oder mehrere Termine für ein Treffen vorschlagen und dann schau wir mal was sich da entwickelt.
Bin richtig gespannt über den weiteren Werdegang.

Ciao
und Mailadresse nicht vergessen.
Bernhard


----------



## psx0407 (29. Mai 2012)

servus leute,

euer engagement in allen ehren, aber bedenkt bitte bei euren aktivitäten, daß die trails im westen schon seit ungefähr 15 jahren existieren und von allen seiten geduldet wurden, es gab nie probleme. jeder wusste wie er sich zu verhalten hat. es war lange zeit ein schöner spot von und für die "locals".

seit ca. 2 jahren haben aber die aktivitäten dort dermaßen überhand genommen, daß es absehbar war, wann es mal "kracht". nun ist die bobbahn im eimer, nur weil ein paar mehr oder weniger hirnlose nicht wissen, wo ihre grenzen sind. und es waren nicht immer "locals", die dort gebuddelt haben. da kommen von weit her leute mit dem auto in das gebiet, fangen wie wild zu bauen an, dann gibt´s ärger mit dem besitzer, strecken werden zerstört. dann fahren die auswärtigen halt woanders hin und die "locals" schauen leider in die röhre...   

passt bitte auf, daß der schuß nicht nach hinten losgeht !
im regensburger westen hat sich viel verändert: das walderlebniszentrum bringt viele familien und kinder in den wald, in direkte nähe zu den trails. die biker sind dort im westen schon lange nicht mehr alleine !

wäre schade, wenn auch die letzten trails im westen wegen übereifer beim thema "bikepark im westen" draufgehen...

wenn´s um thema bauen und kleiner park geht, werfe ich den rockerwald nahe haslbach nochmal ein. da haben wir als kinder in den späten 70ern schon mit motor-gokarts gerockt. und der wald liegt seit einigen jahren im dornröschenschlaf. dabei bietet er ideale bedingungen und ist an sich schon ein kleiner park.

ansonsten viel glück bei euren bemühungen !

psx0407


----------



## Punkaz23 (30. Mai 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> servus leute,
> 
> euer engagement in allen ehren, aber bedenkt bitte bei euren aktivitäten, daß die trails im westen schon seit ungefähr 15 jahren existieren und von allen seiten geduldet wurden, es gab nie probleme. jeder wusste wie er sich zu verhalten hat. es war lange zeit ein schöner spot von und für die "locals".
> 
> ...



Wie bereits erwähnt, das Gleiche denke ich mir auch!

Aber Dornröschenschlaf ist doch was anderes oder 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/39589062"]Local Dirt Spots on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Enze (30. Mai 2012)

Wenn man irgendwas Positives dazu beitragen kann, bin ich gerne dabei.
Falls sich da aber wirklich Idioten mit Kettensaege rumtreiben...glaube kaum, dass wir da auch nur ein leicht geoeffnetes Ohr finden werden....


----------



## Donemilio (30. Mai 2012)

Servus, 
ich möchte mich der Meinung von psx0407anschließen. Lasst im Westen erstmal Ruhe einkehren. Ich bin dort schon viele Jahre beim Biken, nach der Demontage der Schanzen herrscht momentan Ruhe, bestehende Trails sind größtenteils noch fahrbar, halt ohne besonderen Nervenkitzel...
Ich kenne die Jungs, die seinerseits gebaut haben, nur vom Sehen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es sich um eine homogene Gruppe gehandelt hat. Gute Ansprechpartner wären wohl die Jungs von Love Hurts. 
Bikepark in Regensburg, nach Vorbild von Nittenau? Gerne, aber vielleicht eher im Osten, beispielsweise Keilberg? Weniger Bebauung, relativ stadtnah.
Man könnte ganz bieder Unterschriften sammeln und z.B. die Jungs und Mädels von diversen Bikegruppen mit ins Boot holen.


----------



## psx0407 (30. Mai 2012)

Donemilio schrieb:


> Bikepark in Regensburg, nach Vorbild von Nittenau? Gerne, aber vielleicht eher im Osten, beispielsweise Keilberg? Weniger Bebauung, relativ stadtnah.


da fällt mir jetzt auch der steinbruch im alten kalkwerk ein. das wäre in privatbesitz, da kommt sonst kein "zivilist" hin, und da könnte man buddeln bis zum umfallen, es würde keinen stören.
könnte mir vorstellen, daß die firma dort einen kleinen bereich freigibt, der nicht mehr zum abbau genutzt und wo keine kollissionen mit lkw passieren können. müsste man halt mal mit der geschäftsführung reden.

keilberg selber erachte ich eher schwierig. der wald da oben wird waldwirtschaftlich sehr intensiv genutzt. jeder noch so kleine kicker ist nach ein paar tagen wieder weg, was ich aus eigener erfahrung weiß. daher gibt´s dort oben ja kaum trails, aber dafür sehr viele forststraßen.

psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flosvnase (5. Juni 2012)

Wie aus den Voreinträgen erkennbar, hatte ich angeregt, eine IG zu installieren, um "Bretter zu bohren". Dies kann selbstredend nicht eine Person allein. Eine Gemeinschaft von Interessierten wäre erforderlich.
Der Aufruf, eine solche Gemeinschaft zu gründen wurde zwar vorliegend verbal begrüßt, jedoch zeigt die Reaktion beim Aufruf nach einem zeitlichen Engagement wenig Interesse. Bis dato haben sich gerade mal 2 Leute mit einem Bekenntnis zu einem Engagement gemeldet.
Es ist also, wie so häufig. Man wünscht sich was, ohne zu handeln. Das sollen dann doch die anderen machen, oder?
Also, denke das war´s mit den möglichen Aktivitäten zur Legalisierung einer - wie auch immer gearteten - DH-Strecke.
Mein Dank an jene, welche zumindest bereit waren, aktiv tätig zu werden.


----------



## holmamalabier (5. Juni 2012)

Nicht aufgeben! Glaub kaum dass dieser kleine Thread eine realsitische Resonanz bietet. Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass sich so wenige engagieren wollen bei der eig. großen Zahl von Bikern in Regensburg. Vllt haben die Leute im Love Hurts tatsöchlich mehr Ahnung, wie so gemunkelt wird


----------



## Pyrosteiner (5. Juni 2012)

@flovsnase... wie gesagt... so ists.


----------



## Enze (6. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht war auch mein Kommentar missverstaendlich: Ja, ich waere dabei und auch bereit Zeit einzubringen. Also alles nach Feierabend oder am WE ist okay fuer mich.
Aber bitte kein Pumptrack. Es soll schon bergab gehen und stadtnah sein


----------



## flosvnase (10. Juni 2012)

Am 06.06.12 hat sich Xexano gemeldet und meinte, man solle sich vorab mal Informativ treffen. Er schlägt dazu nächste Woche Freitag (15.06.12) vor. 
Ein solches Treffen halte ich durchaus für sinnvoll, um einfach mal zu gucken, ob die Leute, welche sich einbringen wollen
a)  ausreichend im Hinblick auf die Anzahl sind
b) zueinander einen Draht finden um ein Team zu bilden
c) gemeinsame Zielsetzungen formulieren wollen / können

und dann könnten wir den weiteren Fahrplan festlegen. Per Email hatte ich mich gegenüber Firstoftwo schon geäußert, dass ich von einem zeitlichen Aufwand von ca. 2-3 Jahren ausgehe, wenn wir mit unserem Plan Erfolg haben wollen. Darüber sollte sich auch jeder bewußt sein. 
Warte dann mal, ob für kommenden Freitag (dann zum Nachmittag) etwas zustande kommt. Selbstverständlich informiere ich die Interessierten per Email und werd es auch hier posten.

ciao


----------



## flosvnase (13. Juni 2012)

Das mit dem Treffen wäre nun soweit.

Termin ist festgezurrt auf Freitag, den 15. Juni 2012 ab 16:00 Uhr.

Ort: Walderlebniszentrum Riegling, direkt vor der Eingangstür

Hinweis:
Der Freitag und hier der Nachmittag ist den Interessierten abgesprochen. Die Uhrzeit 16:00 Uhr begründet sich einfach darin, dass ich noch einen abendlichen Termin wahrnehmen muss. Um dort rechtzeitig zu erscheinen (und duschen sollte ich vorher auch noch), muss ich spätestens um 17:30 mein Bike zuhause parken, also das Treffen um 17:00 Uhr verlassen.
Das Walderlebniszentrum ist leicht zu finden, mit dem Bike gut zu erreichen und es gibt in unmittelbarer Nähe eine 3-er Sitzbank für ca. 9 Personen, so dass wir dort auch quatschen können.
Zunächst geht es um ein erstes Kennenlernen und dann schau mer mal, ob wir gemeinsam etwas auf die Beine stellen können.
Bis zum Freitag ---  Ciao


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Juni 2012)

Tip: Mach bezüglich dieses Treffen und den bestrebungen nach einer neuen Strecke einen neuen Thread auf.

Unter diesem Threadtitel ist das ganze eher etwas daneben.


----------



## Alexspeed (18. Juni 2012)

Und gibts da was neues??? Hab kein neues Thema gefunden.


----------



## Joonas.H. (18. Juni 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/407608569280723/?ref=ts
mehr weiß ich selber ned weil ich ned dorten war


----------



## holmamalabier (19. Juni 2012)

Was wir zunächst mal beschlossen haben wird in den nächsten Tagen in der Facebookgruppe gepostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Juni 2012)

****book hat nicht jeder...


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juni 2012)

freitag hat leider bei mir net gepasst, da spicak aufgemacht hat  ansonsten verfolg ich das thema  und wär schon dabei wenn ihr unterstützung braucht.


----------



## holmamalabier (20. Juni 2012)

@pyro: normalerweise müsstest du die facebookseite trotzdem sehen, auch ohne account


----------



## Punkaz23 (20. Juni 2012)

Muste leider am Freitag kurzfristig unters Messer.
Wurde am Handgelenk operiert und fall die nächsten 4-6 Wochen 
erst mal aus. 
Sobald ich wieder Fit bin hoffe ich auch was positives beitragen zu können!


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juni 2012)

Punkaz23 schrieb:


> Muste leider am Freitag kurzfristig unters Messer.
> Wurde am Handgelenk operiert und fall die nächsten 4-6 Wochen
> erst mal aus.
> Sobald ich wieder Fit bin hoffe ich auch was positives beitragen zu können!



Was hastn angestellt?

@pyro ... Bei Fb anmelden tut net grundsätzlich weh ... Du kannst max mustermann schreiben und ne fake Email addi nehmen wennst soviel Angst hast


----------



## Punkaz23 (20. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Was hastn angestellt?
> 
> @pyro ... Bei Fb anmelden tut net grundsätzlich weh ... Du kannst max mustermann schreiben und ne fake Email addi nehmen wennst soviel Angst hast



Vermutlich zuviel Rad gefahren  Vielleicht sollte ich mir doch mal ein Rennrad zulegen, geht nicht so aufs Handgelenkt.
Hatte ne Arthroskopie --> Riss im Diskus. Sollte aber nicht so schlimm 
sein. Nachdem der Caidom dieses Jahr fast an Weihnachten ist kann ich auf alle fälle wieder teilnehmen 


@pyro: Den Max Mustermann hab ich schon


----------



## Enze (20. Juni 2012)

holmamalabier schrieb:


> @pyro: normalerweise müsstest du die facebookseite trotzdem sehen, auch ohne account



bei mir kommt nur die nachricht, dass ich mich anmelden soll.


----------



## flosvnase (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,
entsprechend dem Rat von "Pyrosteiner" wurde ein neuer Tread aufgemacht und als "IG Flowtrail" bezeichnet.
Das avisierte Treffen für Freitag, den 16.06.12 hat stattgefunden und es waren auch genügend Interessierte anwesend, um die Sache eines "legalen Flowtrails" analog "Nittenau" anzugehen. Jeder der Anwesenden war bereit sich im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten einzubringen. Erste Maßnahmen einer gemeinsamen Kommunikationplattform wurden bereits eingerichet (siehe Thread "IG Flowtrail" und "Facebookgruppe"). Weitere Treffen wurden vereinbart und zudem soll über die eingerichteten Plattformen zum Stand der Dinge berichtet werden.
Jeder User im IBC kann sich hier miteinbringen, denn wie sich beim Treffen am Freitag gezeigt hat, kennt jeder irgendjemanden der einen kennt, der einen kennt, der einem weiterhelfen kann. Also - wir fangen dann mal an.
Ciao
und bis bald (zwar auch im Wald) auf den neuen Kommunikationsplattformen


----------



## teatimetom (21. Juni 2012)

d.bay. (auch wenn ich nicht mehr oft in Regensburg bin)

finde den Thread natürlich nicht 
LINK !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (21. Juni 2012)

bitteschön

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=882


----------

